
Marhaba Beirut Cloudflare’s 121st location - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/marhaba-beirut-cloudflares-121st-pop/
======
anonu
Nice to see this here and nice to see Cloudflare moving forward with this
initiative.

Lebanon has a bright, entrepreneurial workforce who speak multiple languages.
Many new engineering graduates emerge with strong skills from numerous
competitive schools. A slow internet has hindered participation in the
tech/internet/startup wave we've seen over the last two decades.

After the war ended in 1990, there was a chance to basically start from
scratch. Every home could have had fiber right up to their door. Hate to
mention it - but tremendous corruption - (which isn't necessarily native to
Lebanon) - has thwarted many good projects to bring faster internet to
Lebanon.

~~~
Cyph0n
> Lebanon has a bright, entrepreneurial workforce who speak multiple
> languages. Many new engineering graduates emerge with strong skills from
> numerous competitive schools.

As a Tunisian (ahla w sehla), I agree completely with this statement. It's
good to see Cloudflare getting closer to tech hubs such as Lebanon. Let's hope
this will convince other large companies to set up shop (directly or
indirectly) in the region.

